# word 2007 right click paste etc not working?



## mr fied (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi,
Recently my right click buttons on my mouse have stopped working (only on word 2007) so i cant cut paste etc with my mouse. The buttons do work on other programs. I have tried unstalling and reinstalling the program but the problem persists. Can anyone please help?


----------



## azmak (Jun 19, 2008)

check this article.. maybe of help
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/292115


----------



## mr fied (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi,
Thanks for your advise. Unfortunately it did not work but i have managed to resolve the problem by going to the registry section.
Sal


----------

